# Free and cheap stuff to do in Brum



## miss direct (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the next four weeks in Birmingham till I start a new job. Any ideas of stuff I can do to entertain myself? (Preferably free or as cheap as possible)

Pretty much everyone I know works full time so the days can be pretty long on my own.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 6, 2008)

Hitch-hiking in the opposite direction?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 6, 2008)

art galleries - Birmingham museum and art gallery - council building in victoria square, and there is one around the corner from it whose name I've forgotten.  
Ikon Gallery in brindley place off broad street.
custard factory gallery, vivid and Ikon 2 are all in digbeth.
barber fine arts at birmingham university

brum council art gallery addresses

no idea what exhibitions are on at any of these mind.

otherwise, blue streak is right imo.  window shopping - that's free.  there's the cannon hill park nature centre.  surely there must be other things to do though?


----------



## ymu (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.dofreestuff.com/westmidlands.html


----------

